# Buying an A6 what should i look out for



## MKIIIVWburg (Oct 21, 2004)

Just wondering what are some common problems. car has 66k. A6 2.8 quattro.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

timing belt will need to be replaced between 80 and 100,000 miles


----------



## MKIIIVWburg (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks, they put a new water pump in recently so thats a plus.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Buying an A6 what should i look out for (MKIIIVWburg)*

Consumer reports says a used A6 is a "car to avoid."
That said, I like my A6; it's a bit slow (200 HP/4000 lb wagon) but it is solid, and it is a family hauler, so maybe it's better it doesn't have 300 or 400 HP....
[if you can find a 2002 or newer model in your budget, it will have a 3 liter 220 HP engine; a little peppier]
Goes through brakes and tires (7x16 on a 4000 lb car) really quickly; rotors usually need to be replaced every time the pads are; you should upgrade to A8 brakes if it has not already been done;
we had to replace pads and rotors after 37k (of mostly my wife's tame driving).
Timing belt and WP already mentioned; well known on all 2.8 liter engnies; do it way before the manual's suggested service interval (like 75% of the interval- some say as early as 60k miles.)
Valve cover gaskets tend to leak; had the issue on our A6 and I think I have it on my A4 (same engine); not sure how common that is. 
I've heard about tiptronic problems (torque converter?) but not experienced them.
Miscellaneous electrical problems are often touted, but I have only experienced an issue with the power seats and memory seating positions going haywire; was an easy fix. 
I assume you mean a sedan, but for the record, the A6 Avant (and outgoing allroad) is the largest station wagon available in the US. Even more rear seat room than the new/current 5-series wagon and E-class wagon and volvo 70-series wagons. Anything larger is really an SUV or crossover. The new A6 Avant will be even bigger. 
LCDs in center of instrument cluster (info center) tend to weaken and fade; common to all C5 and B5 audis, not just A6s. 
Be sure to get one with xenons as the stock halogens in Audis (generally) are wimpy.
Check the C5 A6 forum on audiworld, it's much more active over there.
MOST OF ALL: Unless you're getting the car dirt cheap, like < $10k, be sure you get an Audi with remaining factory warranty or Audi assured. The $1000 cost of the assured warranty is WELL worth it. 
HTH, YMMV and other such comments. 
Good luck.


----------



## VeeDub13 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Buying an A6 what should i look out for (silver30v)*

Read your feedbacks and was curious did you ever manage to solve the LCD fading problem in the instrument cluster?


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Buying an A6 what should i look out for (VeeDub13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub13* »_Read your feedbacks and was curious did you ever manage to solve the LCD fading problem in the instrument cluster?









yes, the solution is (1) make sure the car is under warranty and (2) have a dealer replace the cluster (entire cluster inc. speedo and tacho) 
had it done on my A4 at 85k miles and my A6 at ~70 k miles


----------



## MKIIIVWburg (Oct 21, 2004)

are b5 passat parts direct replacements, i thought it was the same platform?


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Buying an A6 what should i look out for (silver30v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver30v* »_you should upgrade to A8 brakes if it has not already been done

could you explain this upgrade? Thanks.


----------

